# New Uukha limbs



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Anyone get their hands on a set of the newer Uukha limb offering? I think it's the Evo2 series?

I shot some of the first Uukha limbs and was underwhelmed. I didn't hate them, just found them okay. I did not shoot the highest carbon content, the 100s. I shot a pair that were only 15% carbon. Can't think of model name.

The concept is interesting and I understand Uukha's newer limbs are being made lighter in mass weight and with more recurve in the tips. 

Have not heard or read a thing about them yet. Maybe not a good sign?


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

I always want the Uukhas to be good. Who doesn't like the look of carbon fiber. I'm an ex motorcycle racer so I'm even more enamored by it. Please somebody give me an excuse to buy some.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

wfocharlie said:


> I always want the Uukhas to be good. Who doesn't like the look of carbon fiber. I'm an ex motorcycle racer so I'm even more enamored by it. Please somebody give me an excuse to buy some.


Charlie, you have my consent to buy some.  Then get back to us with a report. Please.


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

I had a chance to shoot a friend's new VX1000 x-curve limbs a couple weeks ago and was very impressed. My main limbs have been Border's HEX series ILF limbs (5,6, 7) and I have recently been shooting my brother's Covert Hunter as well. I did not have much time with the Uukha limbs and did not do a DFC or crono. That said, the owner claimed they were as fast as his Border HEX 6 limbs. The Uukha limbs certainly felt fast, about as smooth as the HEX 6 limbs, and had a very solid shot reaction. I have had my HEX 7s for a couple months and contimue to be amazed at the outstanding shooting qualities and addictive feel so I won't be trading them in anytime soon. Anyhow, given a more open budget I would strongly consider buying a set of the Uukhas as my "other" totallty amazing limbs, just saying. 

Rasyad


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

I like what I'm hearing... Rasyad, you're back!


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, rasyad. Do you know if all the new Uukha models have the same limb profile? All the original limbs did. They only varied by carbon content. More carbon, more money.

The enhanced curve in the new Uukha is supposed to be one large difference from the first editions. Was only wondering it was included in all models. I tend to think it is. They could then use the same forms or molds. I believe these limbs are pressure formed in cavity molds.


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

i think the evo 2 series has slightly more recurve than the old limbs, but the vx1000x is different from the others. it is more extreme, like border. you can see the limb profiles on their website.

X-Curve: http://www.uukha.com/en/Vx1000xcurve-en.php

standard:http://www.uukha.com/en/Vx1000curve-en.php


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am going to try the VX-1000 xCurve limbs on my new Hoyt Prodigy XT (*with Uukha's adapters) somewhere in the coming weeks. Dealer says they should be in any time now.
I am looking for a more smooth shot through the clicker, hoping to find that in these limbs. Anyone got experience with the Uukha Formula adapters?

Will post back my experiences here. A friend of mine has them (vx-1000 xCurve as a followup from the ux100), and he loves them.

As far as the Curve, the xCurve models have a more extreme limb profile, with more curve to help smoothness. The other limbs have the 'Curve' profile, an improvement on the original curve profile according to their site.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Limb shape info helpful. Didn't know there were two profiles now. I may have to try these new shapes.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

The new limbs are EVO2 and a different profile from all of the old limbs. Carbon content increases up the line to the 1000's. 

The xcurve is a different profile (smoother, more pre load at brace And early in the draw, like borders) but uukha states this difference in force draw is the only variance. Speed is the same for x curve and vx 1000.


----------



## Georgemay (May 27, 2008)

Stone Bridge said:


> Thanks, rasyad. Do you know if all the new Uukha models have the same limb profile? All the original limbs did. They only varied by carbon content. More carbon, more money.
> 
> The enhanced curve in the new Uukha is supposed to be one large difference from the first editions. Was only wondering it was included in all models. I tend to think it is. They could then use the same forms or molds. I believe these limbs are pressure formed in cavity molds.


Here is the picture of Uuka mold:


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Georgemay said:


> Here is the picture of Uuka mold:


Not at all what I expected. Wasn't sure what they would look like, but that thing in the photo is not close. lol


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought the X Curve VX1000 a few months ago. I got long limbs #44 upgraded from #38 medium EX1's. Yes there is a difference for me. New ones are so much smoother to pull, quieter after release as well.

But, I saw a coach in Nov. I've changed up my draw style to be more like KSL, so I borrowed my old EX1 limbs from the guy I sold them too and for the last month have been shooting them. Just up'd my draw to #40. I tried my new limbs one day when I was shooting the old limbs set to #36 (new would be #42) and OMG it was so hard to maintain form. Hope to be back to new limbs inside 2wks.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Stone Bridge said:


> Not at all what I expected. Wasn't sure what they would look like, but that thing in the photo is not close. lol


Doesn't have to be pretty on the outside when it's filled with carbon on the inside :wink:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I don't personally see how monolithic construction will be able to match lamination in terms of mass. Unless I'm missing some key aspect of how the "core" is constructed it seems like what we have is a lot of fairly heavy material along the neutral axis of the limb.

Perhaps they do some sort of wet lay-up with micro-balloons or something similar for the core?

-Grant


----------



## Lostnthewoods (Jan 24, 2013)

My daughter is shooting Uukha limbs after trying a set and falling in love with them. The way they keep mass down is by making the limb smaller. The Exvo2 we have are considerably narrower and slightly thinner compared to traditional laminate limbs. The tips are also very minimalistic in design. For those interested I will get some weight comparisons later tonight. 

My daughter has only owned SF Premium limbs before now. Comparing a set of the SF to the UUkha limbs you will find that torsionally the UUkha limbs are much stiffer. They are just very difficult to twist. They seem very snappy too. I know some will call BS but my daughter gained 12 inches in elevation at 20yards switching to Uukha limbs of the SAME draw weight. Both bare shaft tuned with nocking point set correctly. The Evo2's are also very quiet and forgiving of brace height changes. What I mean by that is that they were very quiet regardless of brace height. We ended up at 8.25" when tuning for groups. 

As for smoothness, I had to prove to my daughter that they were indeed the same draw weight as her previous limbs with a digital scale. She was convinced after the first draw that they were miss-marked and a lighter draw weight.


----------



## Georgemay (May 27, 2008)

I spent some time with Richard Priestman (Former GB National Coach, currently in Columbia) talking about Uukha. He extensively tested them with national team member and highly recommended them. Even, he said, that if you cannot afford expensive ones with high carbon content, the less expensive limbs have the same geometry, the same feeling during shooting, only bit slower.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

grantmac said:


> I don't personally see how monolithic construction will be able to match lamination in terms of mass. Unless I'm missing some key aspect of how the "core" is constructed it seems like what we have is a lot of fairly heavy material along the neutral axis of the limb.
> 
> Perhaps they do some sort of wet lay-up with micro-balloons or something similar for the core?
> 
> -Grant


Wondered about this too. Always considered the core something to keep the working laminations apart with. The lighter, the better, hence foam cores. Never thought the core added anything to the "snappiness" of any limb. The Uukha's cannot by homogenies in construction, can they?


----------



## Georgemay (May 27, 2008)

Stone Bridge said:


> The lighter, the better, hence foam cores. Never thought the core added anything to the "snappiness" of any limb. The Uukha's cannot by homogenies in construction, can they?


Lighter not necessary the better. Sometimes there is a need to add weight to the limb tips. Have you ever heard about adding fishing line with led filament to the string loops?

Not much of the info is out because of proprietary nature but according to my source, there are nearly twenty laminations of Uni Carbon laid out in various directions. Core is also Uni but vertical. And indeed it is all cured under pressure and high temperature. The picture of the mold I posted earlier is just prototype mold.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

There were some posts recently about limb pocket/limb pivot point. No guessing where the pivot point is on these limbs, wow.

View attachment 2134576


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Georgemay said:


> Lighter not necessary the better. Sometimes there is a need to add weight to the limb tips. Have you ever heard about adding fishing line with led filament to the string loops?
> 
> Not much of the info is out because of proprietary nature but according to my source, there are nearly twenty laminations of Uni Carbon laid out in various directions. Core is also Uni but vertical. And indeed it is all cured under pressure and high temperature. The picture of the mold I posted earlier is just prototype mold.


George, I had not heard of adding lead weight filaments to string loops on recurves. I do think some compounds have weights at the extreme ends of the strings for the purpose of increasing arrow speed? Not really sure how this works, if it does. I suspect it does work otherwise they would not do it. I just never heard of this practice in recurve archery. All limb makers tout lightness in the tips to promote speed. Uukha is doing this now by making their tips smaller and of carbon only.

Two extremes: lightness for speed, added tip weight for speed. Somewhat confusing I'd say.


----------



## Georgemay (May 27, 2008)

Stone Bridge said:


> Two extremes: lightness for speed, added tip weight for speed. Somewhat confusing I'd say.


??? Where did I say that adding tip weight is to increase the speed?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

The UX-100s are some of the best limbs I've shot, period. If the less radical VX-1000 limbs are an improvement, I'll be trying them. The more radical recurve was something I could not get used to with the Border limbs I shot.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I found the UX100 slow and a bit twitchy on a weak release but very smooth to draw and shoot. They were nowhere near as unstable as the super curves I've shot though. Speed is worth nothing if it doesn't come with forgiveness too.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Georgemay said:


> ??? Where did I say that adding tip weight is to increase the speed?


I must have miss read you. I thought you were implying adding weight to recurve limb tips by weighting the string loops increased speed. Maybe you meant it adds stability some how? In your post you said lighter is not always better. Could you further explain that. You were referring to limb tips I believe.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Georgemay said:


> ??? Where did I say that adding tip weight is to increase the speed?


Ummm.........



Georgemay said:


> Lighter not necessary the better. Sometimes there is a need to add weight to the limb tips. Have you ever heard about adding fishing line with led filament to the string loops?


Unless there is some sort of secret only Lv.4 coaches get let in on I can't think of a single productive reason for my tip weight.

-Grant


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I'm confused, too, Grant. I thought the ideas was to lose all the weight you could from anywhere you could but especially the parts moving the most - the limb tips.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

> Sometimes there is a need to add weight to the limb tips. Have you ever heard about adding fishing line with led filament to the string loops?


Weak arrows?


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Greysides said:


> Weak arrows?


Could be after you back limb bolts out all the way. Then it's lead thread time to slow limbs? Golfer's lead tape might be a better idea to apply to upper limb tips. Sounds crazy to me but who knows? I hope George comes back to explain.


----------



## Georgemay (May 27, 2008)

First, I am sorry for the posts which totally derailed original post. I should of keep my mouth shut.
I am also sorry for not explaining fully what I had in mind, but that was because of limited time I had to post, and I am an old dude and keep forgetting things.

Actually it was meant that adding weight to string serving near the loop, not the loop itself is used for tuning where you have exhausted all possible way to tune the arrow.

To confuse you even more, it may stiffen the weak arrow or weaken the stiff one so it actually works both ways. It all depends where you place the lead. Closer to the tips or at the tips will stiffen the arrow. When you place it closer to end of end serving it will weaken the arrow. I am not sure about the speed, I never run it trough the chrono but one day I might to. The last time I used it it was back in 70's and at that time I didn't have the chrono. The set of aluminum arrows cost me that time two months of my entire salary, so you can imagine what kind of hoops you have to go trough to get your bow tuned :mg: . Since the is some legality issue when attaching things to the string, lead fishing line is hidden under serving so none of the judges can see it. I am hoping that I am clear enough this time, and again apologize for derailing thread about awesome limbs.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Makes sense, George. Thanks for explaining. I think Greysides had the right idea. Had not heard of arrow tuning as you describe.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, my dealer told me the limbs (Vx1000 xCurve) should be in this week, so you'll be hearing from me soon with some experience of these limbs on a Hoyt Prodigy XT


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

Hoogie, you may want to goto Uukha's website and find out what length of string you'll need. You may as well get that made now so when the limbs show up you won't have to wait. Also your going to be like "whoa that is a big curve" when you first see them compared to your old limbs.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Kristjon said:


> Hoogie, you may want to goto Uukha's website and find out what length of string you'll need. You may as well get that made now so when the limbs show up you won't have to wait. Also your going to be like "whoa that is a big curve" when you first see them compared to your old limbs.


I shot some Uukha's and found they needed a shorter string by about a half an inch. I shot mediums on a 25" riser. 68" bow.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Kristjon said:


> Hoogie, you may want to goto Uukha's website and find out what length of string you'll need. You may as well get that made now so when the limbs show up you won't have to wait. Also your going to be like "whoa that is a big curve" when you first see them compared to your old limbs.


Thanks for the tip. I will be testing them at the dealer so he can make me a string at the spot. I already have strings for my current Quattro limbs, and have one that is about half an inch short which i'm not using. This might be perfect for the Uukha limbs if Stone Bridge is correct.

The curve won't surprise me, i've seen them on a friends bow


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

I got a new string made for me, but that's cause I went from Ex1 mediums to VX1000 longs.


----------



## tbrash01 (Oct 7, 2010)

I will start by saying that I not only shoot Uukha but have the experience to give you both facts and opinions.

First off Uukha limbs are smoother as advertised. The same weight OTF feels much softer and almost like you need more lbs. Don't let it fool you! 46 OTF is still 46 OTF. 

Second is that the limb is much more stable, as advertised. You can try to twist the string and feel the tips staying straight. Now torsion stability is a great thing but if you have a weak hook that isn't consistent then you'll notice less forgiveness with a stiff tip. Trust me on this one. The limbs are extremely stable and I for one now believe in the Monolith technology. Patrick at Uukha has created a limb, that while lighter, thinner, and narrow, feels extremely solid.

Third is that the limbs are sensitive to several factors in tuning. The brace height is best When a tad lower than say Hoyt. I shoot a 27" riser with medium limbs and at a technical 69" bow 8.75" BH is good. Of course my arrows determined the final BH. The limbs get much quieter at higher BH but the speed is noticeable. As for tiller, 4-6mm is good. Since the limbs are an inch shorter, the string length is crucial. My Uukha like 30+ twists of 8125g. I shoot a 20 Strand string due to spine. 

As for arrow spine. Eastons charts are more accurate with Uukha. I shoot one spine weaker as a preference. 

Fourth, do not let the sound get to you. When tuned on a good release, they are noisy. This is a good thing! You know a great release because the limbs sound like a small gun. Very short in sound and clean. I wouldn't say they are faster limbs but they produce a much snappier shot. 

Uukha is tricky to tune but worth it. 

I chose Uukha for many reasons. Laminated limbs are old school and I have had many Hoyt limbs blow up on me. Have a set of monolith limbs broken? Yes but far less than laminate. I have a set of Hoyt Carbon Plus limbs from '91, that I got while on USAT, and they are the best limbs ever. Problem is that nothing else has ever felt or shot like them. Ever. My Uukha limbs are very close. 

Not to ramble on, sorry. But when a limb shoots very consistent 1300+, don't change. The Uukha limbs are very consistent and stable. You can't find a better limb. It's 2015 and technology is finally here.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I


tbrash01 said:


> I will start by saying that I not only shoot Uukha but have the experience to give you both facts and opinions.
> 
> First off Uukha limbs are smoother as advertised. The same weight OTF feels much softer and almost like you need more lbs. Don't let it fool you! 46 OTF is still 46 OTF.
> 
> ...


Which limbs are you describing? Big curve, or normal curve? What about the tune was tricky? I found the Ux-100 to be not fussy at all. My findings with the UX-100 was a bow with different harmonics, but not loud. Sort of a lower vibration thrum. Did you have an opportunity to test the normal curve against the larger recurve VX-1000? If so, can you compare and contrast?


----------



## tbrash01 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have both limbs and there is a very noticeable difference. The xcurve feels much lighter OTF. It's smoother to draw which equates to a more relaxed wrist and feels lighter on the draw. 

Ironically enough today I switched over to my EX1s for indoor and noticed the difference immediately. So much so that I pulled out my Hoyt limbs to see. Sure enough my EX1s felt extremely better than my Hoyts, and my Xcurve felt even more drastic in comparison. No tuning today but I shot every limb I have today. I can't believe how different they all compare. I can shoot more with the Xcurve but I have a better release at 18m with my EX1s. That slight tension that I feel yields fewer arrows shot, so I might switch to my original VXs. 

I'd almost bet that I could shoot more weight OTF with the Xcurve. I'm one who needs the tension OTF for a cleaner release, but suffer from a bad shoulder and crushed discs...so the xcurve feels better. 

Shoot a few great arrows or shoot many good ones?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

What aspect of tuning did you find tricky? Other than a difference at the clicker and the back end of the draw, what differences did you find between the VX-1000 and the VX-1000 Xcurve? What is the speed difference between the two? Is there one? Did you have to change arrow spines between the different profile limbs?


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for this. I just bought a pair of Ex1 (the older ones) and shoot a 27" riser. My BH is just over 9 and I set that by sound and not speed. With dampeners they are dead silent but am now wondering if that is the tune I should be going for. I will agree on your statement about them not being forgiving. I get better groups for most of my arrows but when I do mess up it shows.




tbrash01 said:


> I will start by saying that I not only shoot Uukha but have the experience to give you both facts and opinions.
> 
> First off Uukha limbs are smoother as advertised. The same weight OTF feels much softer and almost like you need more lbs. Don't let it fool you! 46 OTF is still 46 OTF.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, been at the dealer today. A bit of a deception.

After fitting the Formula Adapters and getting out my Hoyt Prodigy XT, we tried to fit the limbs and set them up straight. It proved to be impossible to setup correctly because of the new limb-pocket design (the 'stiffeners' on both side). The adapters kept touching the limb pocket, so impossible to use for shooting.

I am very disappointed, and will be shooting Hoyt Quattro's until Uukha fixes this problem with a limb that has a Formula fitting. Could take a while until they decide to build those....


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

tbrash, thanks for your findings. I do find the technology making up the Uukha interesting. While I have never had an ILF limb break on me in almost 40 years, I do like the fact monolith limbs, in theory, are stronger. If you get some limb you love it's nice to think it might outlive you. I also like the fact there are no tip overlays to come off. I have had that happen several times over the years.

I've only shot the lower level first generation Uukha's and I did not find anything to dislike. The newer models look even better. You may have just sold me.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

And an update. Just received a response from Uukha, they are aware of the clearance issues with the Prodigy pockets, and will be changing their Adapters to make everthing fit (somewhere in the coming weeks).

On the other side, i will be shooting the Hoyt Quattro Carbon/Wood limbs, and probably won't change to Uukha for the short future. Who knows, maybe next year (or in 2 years). I tend to replace my limbs at least every 2 years (had a limb failure)


----------

